# Vic. BC anyone??



## Ihavetogo (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm from Victoria BC and i'm wondering if there is anyone around me to talk to. I don't know many people and would love to make arrangments with anyone who is near that can be cancelled at anytime due to problems. let me know.


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

Howdi IhaveTG!We'll, we're pretty close!I'm from Seattle WA ... a bit south of you. How's everything up North? Know of any good doc's up there .. or in Seattle?Do you have to wait a long time for a Doc's apt?Peace,


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Drop me a line. I'm over in Esquimalt.Mark


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

Just saw this now. There are a few members who are over in Victoria. Try posting on the Meeting Place.


----------



## Lynne Petelski (Sep 19, 2002)

Hi, I live in Victoria too. Feel free to email me!Hey, Mark!


----------

